# Best looking setups on forum.



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/2/19)

Sometimes when browsing the forum, vapemail or handchecks you see someone posting a setup that just looks right. The mod and the atty just work perfect together, can be cheap or expensive So show as your choices(not your own). Ok preferrably on the forum, but if you see something really nice on the web it also ok.

My first is the camo pulse x. I hate anything camo, but this with the shape of atty just looks perfect. It look like it should be army issue and there will be a holder for it in an army tank.



Second will be the the most beautifull setup I have seen, I will be to scared to vape on it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (12/2/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Sometimes when browsing the forum, vapemail or handchecks you see someone posting a setup that just looks right. The mod and the atty just work perfect together, can be cheap or expensive So show as your choices(not your own). Ok preferrably on the forum, but if you see something really nice on the web it also ok.
> 
> My first is the camo pulse x. I hate anything camo, but this with the shape of atty just looks perfect. It look like it should be army issue and there will be a holder for it in an army tank.
> View attachment 158167
> ...


Perhaps tag the person that owns the setup to make them aware that they have killer setups. @vicTor and @UzziTherion.
Bonus points if you can avoid tagging the Mod Father @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## RainstormZA (12/2/19)

I loved @RenaldoRheeder's red Spade when I saw it. The colour just appeals to me, I love that red colour.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2


----------



## Carnival (12/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I loved @RenaldoRheeder's red Spade when I saw it. The colour just appeals to me, I love that red colour.
> 
> View attachment 158171



Wow, that’s gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos (12/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I loved @RenaldoRheeder's red Spade when I saw it. The colour just appeals to me, I love that red colour.
> 
> View attachment 158171


Wait till you see his red Ferrari ......


Spoiler



broekies

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/2/19)

Oooh and this one.


Think I have a Limelight fetish

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/2/19)

The most beautiful mod on ECIGSSA in my humble opinion - Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (12/2/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 158173
> 
> The most beautiful mod on ECIGSSA in my humble opinion - Zeki Hilmi


Think Mr @RenaldoRheeder owns one of these. 
That's 2x votes for @RenaldoRheeder  
Maybe he should get a prize.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (12/2/19)

Christos said:


> Think Mr @RenaldoRheeder owns one of these.
> That's 2x votes for @RenaldoRheeder
> Maybe he should get a prize.


He does, indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/2/19)

Christos said:


> Wait till you see his red Ferrari ......
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Lol cheeky git

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/2/19)

If you want to look at it from another point of view, this is one of many mods that I own. My daily beater, my EDC, my constant companion. Every scratch, dent or imperfection is a another day that I haven't touched a cigarette. And for that, it's the most beautiful mod in the world to me

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## UzziTherion (13/2/19)

Christos said:


> Perhaps tag the person that owns the setup to make them aware that they have killer setups. @vicTor and @UzziTherion.
> Bonus points if you can avoid tagging the Mod Father @Rob Fisher



Thanx my brother 


UV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (13/2/19)

These are not on ecigssa,but these made me realise I MUST get myself the Ice Bolt

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------

